

Ask HN: Build a HN website with the higher rated comments only - eande

With my startup getting more traction I don’t have the time to read through the comments despite the high quality feedback. I found over time that reading the first groups of the highest up voted comments tend to be the best contribution in most cases anyway. There are sometimes still some jewels in-between, but for me not worth reading through all the comments. 
Would be nice if there exists a website aggregating the HN topic/article &#38; the higher rated comments only. Anybody builds it I would follow.
======
GFischer
There are several options for reading the top articles (Hacker Newsletter and
Hacker Monthly come to mind)

But there isn't a nice way to see the top comments only. I like the Slashdot
approach of highlighting the comments that reach a certain threshold, and
hiding the others. (I hope that's not heresy :) ).

OTOH I like lots of stuff about HN more (being able to upvote from the very
beginning, no comment threshold, etc).

